# 1 month in........



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm Mike, I live near Warrington in Cheshire.

After 5 months searching I've finally bought a MK1 225 coupe in Amulet Red. She's a 45,000 mile example and makes me grin like a kid every time I drive her.

I've previously owned an A4 Avant diesel (for 10 years!!!), prior to that a Scooby MK1 Catalunya, MK2 Golf 16V and my first love a '77 Celica 1600ST.

I've spent plenty of time scouring the forum for info prior to my purchase and I'm grateful to all the people who've posted on here.

Looking forward to sharing my TT experiences with you all.

Mike.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi, check out north west meets.
Steve


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey mike welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mike, Welcome to the TTF. 
Had my 2001 *Amulet Red* TT from new & still luv her. Lets see some pics soon. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... welcome to the forum Mike, and to TT ownership ...
Steve


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mike, Welcome to the TTF.
> Had my 2001 *Amulet Red* TT from new & still luv her. Lets see some pics soon. 8)
> Hoggy.


Best colour!


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice low miles 

I can't find one lol


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jason11 said:


> Nice low miles  I can't find one lol


Hi, That's because I have it...  8) 
Hoggy.


----------

